# What's your CHINESE zodiac sign?



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the chinese are dead on with their zodiac.

I'm a Snake and here's my description

taken from psychicguild.com

The snake is a great thinker and philosopher, but conversely often makes decisions purely based upon intuition. Snakes are charming people with a strong sense of responsibility and a good sense of humour. On the downside the snake is a bit of a miser, and doesn't like to spend money.
The snake is endowed with immense intuition, and is somewhat enigmatic. Graceful and soft-spoken, the snake is a lover of the arts, fine books, food, music, the theatre. The snake has a natural penchant for the finer things in life. Snakes are famous for their beautiful skin and good looks. 
The snake has the annoying habit of shunning advice and relying on their own counsel - annoying because, more often than not, they are correct!
Snakes make good teachers and although somewhat ill-disciplined themselves, require obedience and discipline both in the home as well as in the workplace.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The rabbit is very sensitive, lucky, smart and creative. Their creativity extends to a love of all things beautiful, and accordingly they place great value on establising a beautiful home. This combines with a good nose for a bargain, to make rabbits 'collectors' of beautiful things. The love of beauty is also expressed in their dress sense, and female rabbits are said to have wonderful hair.
The rabbit is reserved and discreet, not particularly caring for the troubles of the world. Rabbits have an aversion to suffering which often means that they will shut out the cruelties of the real world, and retreat to their home and families. The rabbit is a good listener, and this, combined with its discretion makes it an excellent shoulder to cry on, as well as a very good diplomat.
Strategists by nature, rabbits will set a plan and follow it through. They are not given to acting on impulse. The rabbit prefers a routined lifestyle that only changes slowly over time. In business, they keep their word and avoid making promises they can't keep.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Chinese Zodiac - Pig*

*Personality*

Occupying the last position in the Chinese Zodiac, the 12th, the Pig symbolizes such character traits as diligence, compassion, and generosity. Pigs enjoy life and because they are entertaining, others enjoy their company. Pigs are giving souls and reap much enjoyment when they're helping others, but sometimes they give too much. Honesty is what Pigs give and it's what they expect to receive in return.

Pigs seek peace and will do what is necessary to maintain it. This trait, while admirable, sometimes makes it easy for others to take advantage of Pigs. Pigs are always doing for others, helping anyway they can, but rarely will they ask others for help. This can overwhelm and stress them, but Pigs don't mind.

When it comes to money, Pigs enjoy spending more than saving. They gravitate towards name brand items. Thriftiness happens only occasionally, but Pigs do know how to find great deals.
*Health*

Always seeking fun, Pigs often indulge more than they should. Excessive eating, drinking and smoking can cause sickness. Pigs aren't very active and, combined with their excessive behaviors, cause them to gain weight. Pigs are social and being alone makes them unhappy. Pigs would benefit from adopting a healthier lifestyle. 
*Career*

Pigs enjoy helping at work and can always be counted on. They enjoy opportunities that allow them to express their creativity. Pigs are detail-oriented, a trait admired by management. Pigs aren't afraid to take on responsibility. Some good career choices for Pigs include: entertainer, caterer, doctor, veterinarian, or interior decorator. They'd do well in retail or hospitality.
*Relationships*

Supportive and giving, Pigs make great partners. They're affectionate and sexual and prefer staying home to going out. They enjoy what they have, especially their home and family. Once they find the right partner, they're typically committed for the long-term.

At least most of it is true, but not the health and career things.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm a Tiger

The tiger is adventurous, confident and enthusiastic. Because of this they are often successful in their chosen careers. Tigers are excellent at seeing problems, but not so good at finding solutions. They tend to rush in without sufficient consideration. Their strong sense of independence means that they hate to take orders.

Tigers often go to extraordinary lengths to prove themselves, and hate to be ignored. They are often noticed, and as such tend to rise to prominent positions. However, tigers rarely make it to the very top, preferring to be second in command.

Romantically, tigers are somewhat reckless, and can risk everything in pursuit of their heart's desires. As a friend they are extremely generous, and tend to give everything all at once. However, lasting friendships are few and far between. Excellent as parents, tigers teach their children by example


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wabbit.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Horse here, I'll take any of you on any day of the week, accept if you're a dragon....


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Rascally Rabbit.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Dragon.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

david86 said:


> I'm a Tiger
> 
> The tiger is adventurous, confident and enthusiastic. Because of this they are often successful in their chosen careers. Tigers are excellent at seeing problems, but not so good at finding solutions. They tend to rush in without sufficient consideration. Their strong sense of independence means that they hate to take orders.
> 
> ...


I'm a tiger too !
Rawwwwr.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a Rabbit


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Ox


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm a tiger but I so badly wanted to be a bunny.

The description does not fit me AT ALL.

*Personality*
Brave, competitive and unpredictabe; loves to be challenged, will accept any challenge if it means protecting a loved one or protecting their honor.

Stubborn, slight tendency to be selfish but overall, extremely generous. Very intelligent, always alert. Charming, well-liked by others. Not motivated by money or power.

*Health*
Tendency to pounce on their work. Afterwards, they're left feeling exhausted. Although they'll soon bounce right back, over time this approach can cause problems with their health.

*Career*
Continual need to be challenged which may explain why they jump from job to job. This isn't necessarily a problem because they're smart and able to quickly master new subjects. The best jobs for Tigers are those that will lead them towards positions of leadership.

*Relationships*
Creative in their passion, Tigers will never bore their partners. They're expressive, polite and trustworthy, but watch out. Tigers tend to dominate their relationships. This tendency is instinctive and when monitored closely, such behavior can be kept under control. Partners need to be equally active to keep up with the Tiger's sense of adventure.

*Tigers and the 5 elements*
*Water Tiger - Years 1902 and 1962*
Water Tigers are sensitive and tranquil. They realize that other people have worthy opinions too. They're very intuitive which makes them good at accurately judging different situations.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Also known as the Buffalo, the ox is both patient and meticulous with strong principles, and as such tends to be very stubborn. The ox is extrememly strong, and an excellent worker.
However, these traits also make the ox stubborn, and their sense of self reliance makes it difficult for them to ask for or to receive assistance. Don't go looking for an evening of scintilating conversation from an ox as they are poor conversationists, and unfortunately don't have much of a sense of humour either.
*Oxen are ruled by conviction, and they are not often swayed from their beliefs. The ox's ability to criticise others for their own shortcomings is well known. The ox is not very good at coping with its emotions, and can become introverted and self-destructive when they fail to find a way of expressing their feelings.*

Well, I identify with the bolded part. I've never bought into astrology myself. You can find aspects of your personality in every sign if you look for them.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Rabbit.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Horses are hardworking people who are generally well liked and admired. As well as working hard, they play hard.

Horses are independent, and are well known for their individuality. They intuitively gravitate towards tasks to which they are well suited. This, together with their hard working nature invariably leads to success.

The horse is a strong masculine sign, and both male and female horses are fairly laid back and easy going, while at the same time being direct. Asked for an opinion, the horse will give it, and where factual matters are concerned, the horse is a good source of reliable information.

The horse is a placid person; however, if their passions are brought to the boil, the result is not easily forgotten - wild horses are hard to calm down. In the home the horse is a steady partner, although they are likely to give as much attention to their work as to their families. Horses easily fall in love, but there are many passing relationships before a long-term partner is found.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like mine is the Dragon.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm an Ox.:teeth


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Doggie


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

The Horse. Some of it lines up, but a lot of it is pretty wrong. 
*Personality*

Occupying the 7th position on the Chinese Zodiac, the Horse symbolizes such character traits as strength, energy, and an outgoing nature. Extremely animated, Horses thrive when they're the center of attention. Always in search of a good time, Horses keep the crowds happy with their humor and their wit.

Horses are extremely intelligent so they're able to grasp new subjects with ease. They're also capable of multi-tasking however they don't always finish what they start because they're forever chasing the next opportunity. Horses are honest, friendly and open-minded. They're perhaps a bit too centered on themselves and have been known to throw tantrums when situations don't go their way.
*Health*

Horses are very healthy, most likely because they maintain a positive outlook on life and because they're athletic. Lead Horses to wide, open spaces and watch them run free! Horses will usually only feel ill when they're trapped inside.
*Career*

Horses enjoy positions in which they can interact with others. They aren't fond of taking orders and they'll run from jobs they consider routine. They're able to grasp new subjects with ease making them capable of handling most any job. They're effective communicators and they enjoy power. Good career choices for Horses include: publicist, sales representative, journalist, language instructor, translator, bartender, performer, tour operator, librarian or pilot.
*Relationships*

Horses, being spontaneous, have a tendency to fall fast and hard for others. They tend to give themselves fully in each new relationship a quality that ends up chipping away at their inner being. Fortunately, this exhausting trait mellows with age and relationships are stronger and more stable later in life.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm an Ox...

_"However, these traits also make the ox stubborn, and their sense of self reliance makes it difficult for them to ask for or to receive assistance. Don't go looking for an evening of scintilating conversation from an ox as they are poor conversationists._"

Sounds like me.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

I was born in the Year of the Tiger


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Astrological - Ram

Zodiac - Dragon

Oh yeah, I've got the coolest signs. :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dragon...rawr.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Pig


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Dragon. :whip
> (Totally at odds with my Cancer sign, except for the bit about being a romantic by nature.)


I'm Dragon and Cancer too.  It's what all the cool kids are.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't want to be a downer or anything, but do many of you really believe in Chinese zodiac?

I'm sceptical about it because when I was still in school, the whole class including me were born in the same year. 

Not one of us shared any traits or characteristics of these signs, we were all as different as chalk and cheese. 

So how can it be true?


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

D11 said:


> I don't want to be a downer or anything, but do many of you really believe in Chinese zodiac?


You mean I'm not "_popular if somewhat inconsistent, full of energy, charismatic and colourful, strong, enthusiastic and inspiring_" ???

No. I don't put much stock in these things. They are entertaining at best. (Although I've read descriptions of my Cancer sign that seem applicable, but one can likely find a little bit of themselves in many things if they look hard enough.)

Although this might hold some truth for me, so I might have to reconsider my opinion! "_Once in decline, a dragon tends to become lazy, fat and bitter_"


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.astrology.com/chinese-astrology
WOW this is very like me.

Daydreaming all afternoon sounds heavenly to the *Sheep*. This creative, esoteric Sign needs plenty of time alone in which to feed its Muse. Sheep are generally most comfortable in their own minds (which other, more linear-thinking Signs may have trouble deciphering). This Sign makes a great craftsperson or artisan, or perhaps a teacher of New Age studies -- any occupation that allows its mind the full range of freedom. Sheep tend not to be very well-organized, precluding many more dry business endeavors. In fact, Sheep tend not to be very materialistic in general, finding plenty of riches in their own imagination.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a Monkey.











> The spunky Monkey is the *original party animal*! *Charming* and energetic, Monkeys crave fun, activity and stimulation. They truly know how to have a good time and can often be seen swinging from *one group of friends to another*, attracting a motley crew in the process. Always upbeat, they are considered *minor celebrities in their circle* thanks to their sparkling wit and that rapier-sharp mind. Perhaps surprisingly, Monkeys are also good listeners and tackle* complicated situations with ease*.


Chinese Sign Monkey

Yeah. Somehow I don't think this zodiac thing is _entirely_ accurate... :roll


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Apparently, I'm a horse.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Kris10 said:


> I think the chinese are dead on with their zodiac.
> 
> I'm a Snake and here's my description
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm a snake too! I do relate with a lot that's been said up there. Um, actually when I worked and made good money...I would give a lot of it away and I would just buy things without looking at the costs...but now that I don't have a lot of it..I'm very careful with the spending. lol! I like how it says I need discipline.


----------



## Jackbarton (Apr 15, 2011)

I am the dragon and very interested in the Chinese zodiac. In fact, a strong relationship Zodiac and Feng Shui.

About China zodiac:
http://blog.undirect.com/


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*Chinese Zodiac - Snake*

*Personality*

Occupying the 6th position in the Chinese Zodiac, the Snake symbolizes such character traits as intelligence, gracefulness and materialism. When it comes to decision-making, Snakes are extremely analytical and as a result, they don't jump into situations. They are effective at getting the things they want, even if it means they have to scheme and plot along the way.

Snakes are very materialistic creatures, preferring to surround themselves with the finest that life has to offer. This is especially evident in the home, where luxurious furnishings and surroundings help Snakes seek the peace they need in order to thrive. 
*Health*

Snakes prefer living a life of calmness, preferring quietness over noise and a manageable workload rather than a schedule that's overly-booked. Snakes become easily stressed when their lives aren't peaceful or in order. Too much of this way of life can shorten a snake's life!
*Career*

Snakes do work very hard, but they have a tendency to be job-hoppers as they become easily bored. Their somewhat laid-back attitude causes them to be mistakenly categorized as slackers, but nothing could be further from the truth! Snakes are very creative and extremely diligent. They're excellent problem-solvers and thrive under tight deadlines. Good career choices for Snakes include: scientist, analyst, investigator, painter, potter, jeweler, astrologer, magician, dietician, and sociologist. 
*Relationships*

Snakes are excellent seducers so they never have trouble attracting others. However, they'll be the ones to decide when a relationship has potential and when it does not. Once they've chosen a partner, a Snake's insecure side will begin to show through. Snakes guards their chosen partners much like a prized possessions, becoming jealous and even obsessive. Snakes prefer to keep their feelings to themselves. It's important to never betray a Snake's trust as a betrayed snake will make it a goal to get even some day!
*Snakes and the 5 elements*

*Metal Snake - Years 1941 and 2001*

Incredibly goal-oriented, Metal Snakes will stop at nothing to get that which they believe they deserve. Failure is not in their vocabularies. With their money, they're continually acquiring more and more possessions - for themselves.
*Water Snake - Years 1953 and 2013*

Influential, motivated, insightful, and highly intellectual are words that best characterize Water Snakes. These Snakes work well with others and enjoy being recognized and rewarded. They'll reveal feelings to those closest to them, but no one else.
*Wood Snake - Years 1905 and 1965*

Kind and genuine, these Snakes enjoy building a solid foundation of friends and family whom they love deeply and whose company they enjoy immensely. But even with all this support, Wood Snakes rarely seek the advice of others. 
*Fire Snake - Years 1917 and 1977*

Fire Snakes are more extroverted, forever offering opinions and telling others what's on their minds. Even so, others enjoy listening to Fire Snakes. They're very persuasive and are especially good at convincing others that their ways are best.
*Earth Snakes - Years 1929 and 1989*

Earth Snakes always seem to be calm and content. They're friendly and approachable and believe that they'll reap great rewards by working hard and relying on common sense.
*Compatibility*

The Snake is compatible with a Rooster and an Ox and incompatible with a Pig and a Monkey.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

*Rat*

Personality
Occupying the 1st and most prominent position on the Chinese Zodiac, the Rat symbolizes such character traits as wit, imagination and curiosity. Rats have keen observation skills and with those skills they're able to deduce much about other people and other situations. Overall, Rats are full of energy, talkative and charming but they have a tendency to become aggressive.

Rats are full of good advice but they will never share their troubles with others. They are honest individuals and they enjoy living for the moment. They're also capable of surviving any situation.

Health
Overall Rats enjoy good health. They're very active which helps keep them in shape and able to fight off sickness. They can at times be tense, aggressive, and full of nervous energy, conditions which can lead to stress. Regular exercise designed to calm will benefit Rats.

Career
Extremely perceptive and wise, Rats can focus on the big picture. That ability along with their good judgment enables Rats to solve problems before they arise. Rats focus on titles because titles translate into status and money; two motivating forces. Rats make excellent bosses. Routine halts their creativity so Rats need flexible positions that allow creativity. Good career choices include: administrator, director, manager, entrepreneur, broadcaster, writer, musician, stand-up comedian, politician, lawyer, researcher, and race car driver.

Relationships
Rats are very charming. They enjoy social activities and because they're out a lot, they're always meeting new people. They aren't good at breaking off relationships however, and this presents problems going forward with new relationships. Anyone hoping to partner with a Rat must be able to keep up with the Rat's active nature.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I am a Monkey.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a dog.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Snake, but this is silly and pointless.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am a rat.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The rooster. 

When I was younger I always wished that I was one of the cuter animals, like the rabbit or something. I mean, no offense to any roosters that may be reading this, but they are just not that interesting as far as animals go.

The only positive side is that sometimes when people ask me what my Chinese zodiac sign is I tell them it's the cock. And because I have the sense of humor of a 12 year old it makes me giggle a little inside.


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward (Aug 20, 2012)

diggity dog yo








BARK







BARK







BARK


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Im a rooster but im nothing like the description at all


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

*Snake.

Earth Snakes - Years 1929 and 1989*

Earth Snakes always seem to be calm and content. They're friendly and approachable and believe that they'll reap great rewards by working hard and relying on common sense.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Tiger


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Man-Eating Panda


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Monkey.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rooster


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Rabbit


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tabby cat.


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

Dog! Where are all the dogs?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Ooh, pseudoscience!

*Monkey*

Charming, cheeky, mischievous and ingenious, monkeys have little respect for authority, and often find themselves in trouble. Monkeys are born under the sign of fantasy and of all the twelve signs, monkeys are the nearest to mankind. Monkeys are blessed with great intelligence, and having a high regard for knowledge, they are capable of thinking through even the most complex problems.

Monkeys are not the best business people in the world. They are opportunistic, and often end up chasing profits rather than following through any business strategy. However, their quick wits and intelligence often brings them through, and they may make a fortune from nothing. A powerful memory coupled with a cool temperament when under pressure all give the monkey extremely strong survival skills.

The Chinese warn that the charm of the monkey, together with its tendency to fantasise can result in them telling extraordinary tales which you end up believing, however improbable. This helps them get out of difficult situations, and often helps them escape punishment for their mischief.

The monkey is a bit of a thrill seeker, and is always looking for a new experience. As such they find long term relationships somewhat elusive.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Snake~


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)

dragon i think but i dont believe in this stuff


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't believe in horoscopes at all but I still think my Chinese one (Dragon) is way more badass than my regular one (Capricorn).


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

it varies sometimes alot of them cover the same aspects a beholder thing. its possible however.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Disgusting monkey :no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

PIG!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

second time to post in thread like this. Same answer:
Fire Rabbit.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Rats are very charming. They enjoy social activities and because they're out a lot, they're always meeting new people. They aren't good at breaking off relationships however, and this presents problems going forward with new relationships. Anyone hoping to partner with a Rat must be able to keep up with the Rat's active nature.*

Yeah that sounds a lot like me...........NOT!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I still don't understand how a dog can lose to a rooster


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm a tiger or rather a tigress for a female!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Tiger. Apparently the only animal that can kill a dragon is the tiger. Tiger style, tiger style, tiger style.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

A sneaky rat!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

metal goat/sheep


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Horse (but only just.) When I was younger I was told that I would be a sheep/goat because of my birth year, which would be true for most, but my birthday was just before Chinese new year.


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

A snake.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

KotaBear96 said:


> A sneaky rat!


Im gonna eat you!


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Suchness said:


> Im gonna eat you!


I'm too quick and smart to be caught :b


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

According to all this crap, I'm a "fire rabbit". Whatever that's supposed to mean.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I was born in the year of the Dog. 

Side thought: this thread reminds me of Fruit Basket haha.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Year of the Ox and also a Taurus. So doubly Stubborn:grin2:

Where are y'all getting this beat each sign. I thought it was just what you're compatible with. I'm Compatible with Rooster and Snake.

*Personality of the Ox*

Ranking second in Chinese zodiacal signs, the Ox is huge. People often use it to indicate something big in size or number. People born in the Year of Ox bear persistent, simple, honest, and straightforward characteristics. They are talent leaders with strong faith, and strong devotion to work. They are contemplative before taking actions, not easily affected by the surroundings but just follow their concept and ability. Being conservative with a lack of wit in speaking, they usually look silent and sometimes stubborn in their old ways.


Strengths
honest, industrious, patient, cautious, level-headed, strong-willed, persistent
Weaknesses
obstinate, inarticulate, prudish, distant
*Love Compatibility of the Ox*


Best Matches: Rat, Snake, Rooster
They are quite compatible, deeply attracted by each other. They are both responsible, willing to share the family duty. Besides, loyalty and faith are the key factors to their happy marriage.
Bad Matches: Tiger, Dragon, Horse, Sheep
They will stick on their own opinions and ideas, and they both can hardly give in. They don't get used to forgiveness, and squabbles lead to their relationship reaction.
*Jobs & Careers*


Best Jobs: Lawyer, doctor, teacher, technician, politician, office clerk, consultant...
Best Working Partners: Rat, Rooster, Snake
Best Age to Start a Business: 30 - 40
Best Career Field: Building Material Field
*Which Type of 'Ox' Are You?*

Chinese zodiac is closely related to the Five Elements. Ox people born in different years have different elements, thus corresponding personality and destiny.
Types Years of Birth Personality Traits Wood Ox 1925, 1985 Brave, selfless, upright and outspoken.

*Celebrities Born in the Year of the Ox*

Napoleon Bonaparte, Barack Obama, Richard Nixon, Vincent Van Gogh, Walt Disney, Heinz Christian Andersen, Rosa Parks, Charlie Chaplin, Vivien Leigh, Meg Ryan, George Clooney, Neve Campbell, Tori Spelling, Zac Hanson, Jack Nicholson, Kate Beckinsale, Clark Gable, Richard Burton, Paul Newman, Wayne Gretzky, Anthony Hopkins, Lily Allen, Eva Amurri, Ciara, Kiera Knightley, Ashley Tisdale, Haylie Duff, Cristiano Ronaldo, Vincent Thomas Lombardi, Li Bai (a famous Chinese poet in the Tang Dynasty 618 - 907), Liu Bei (King of Shu in China's Three Kingdoms Period 220 - 280)


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

All TIGERS: We should totally form a pack and feed against unwanted predators :bat The claws are coming out!!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

The rooster.

Hardworking and very organised, Roosters are considered an asset in business. Although headstrong and a bit arrogant, they are, by nature, conservative and old-fashioned. Best matches are Dragon, Ox, Tiger, Pig, and Snake. The Rooster is also a match to Dog, Goat, Monkey, Horse, and another Rooster.

:lol Half-truths but I'll take it.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Fire rabbit


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

^Same


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Ox


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Dog


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Rooster..



CNikki said:


> Hardworking and very organised, Roosters are considered an asset in business. Although headstrong and a bit arrogant, they are, by nature, conservative and old-fashioned..


I usually treat horoscope as bull****, but it makes a little sense though.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Horse


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

Mines the rabbit. Fitting, cause I got buck teeth haha


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

Suchness said:


> Tiger. Apparently the only animal that can kill a dragon is the tiger. Tiger style, tiger style, tiger style.


 I heard tigers have bad temper. Is that true? Haha


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Random person said:


> I heard tigers have bad temper. Is that true? Haha


Ive only had a bad temper in the last couple of years. A true tiger learns to transform his anger into a powerful energy.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm a rooster.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is the one based off the year you're born in, right?

If so I'm the sheep/goat.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pig. Very fitting


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Dragon.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Year of the horse 











birddookie said:


> Year of the Ox and also a Taurus. So doubly Stubborn:grin2:


I'm a Taurus horse, does that mean I'm just a little less stubborn?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Year of the horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as stubborn, but you say neigh, instead of no when someone tries to change your mind.:laugh:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

birddookie said:


> Just as stubborn, but you say neigh, instead of no when someone tries to change your mind.


 yes, this makes sense.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Monkey. I didn't know this:


> It's BAD LUCK When Your Zodiac Year Comes Around!
> 
> As the Chinese zodiac recurs every 12 years, your animal year will come around when you are 12, 24, 36, 48, 60, 72, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sheep


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yes, this makes sense.


Hay, you got it friend, oh no according to the Chineze Zodiac we are enemies...that has to be wrong.:O You also have a confusing sign as it depends on when you're born. The strengths does make sense, you have a nice personality.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

birddookie said:


> Hay, you got it friend, oh no according to the Chineze Zodiac we are enemies...that has to be wrong.:O You also have a confusing sign as it depends on when you're born. The strengths does make sense, you have a nice personality.


When I'm born? Hmm, well to narrow it down I'm older than 25 but younger than 40. There's no way ox and horse are enemies! I disagree.  I need to look up these details now...lol


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

> Personality of the Monkey
> 
> The general image of people born in the Year of the Monkey is of always being smart, clever and intelligent, especially in their career and wealth. They are lively, flexible, quick-witted and versatile. In addition, *their gentleness and honesty bring them an everlasting love life*. Although *they were born with enviable skills*, they still have several shortcomings, such as an impetuous temper and a tendency to look down upon others.
> 
> ...


LOL at the bolded above


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> When I'm born? Hmm, well to narrow it down I'm older than 25 but younger than 40. There's no way ox and horse are enemies! I disagree.  I need to look up these details now...lol


Thanks for narrowing your age down, I think I can guess how old you are.:grin2: I made a mistake I read one website where Horses needed to watch for the Chinese New year, to make sure they are a horse, but all signs have to watch for it.

I agree, I even have picture proof we're friends.










I used https://www.travelchinaguide.com/intro/social_customs/zodiac/horse.htm It's pretty detailed.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

The goat is missing from the voting options.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm tyrannosaurus


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

Dog.


----------

